# Sonntag, 9.1.



## Alan (5. Januar 2005)

Guten Tag!

Wie wäre es mit einer kleinen Ausfahrt am kommenden Sonntag? Treffpunkt/Abfahrt um 11 an der Hasenbucht? Locker und gemütlich ein wenig durch den Landkreis rollen? DURCH DEN LANDKREIS??? Richtig, durch den Landkreis.  Radrennfahrer fahren Rennrad. Mountainbiker auch. 

Mir schwebt je nach Lust, Laune, Wind und Witterung eine Tour von rund 80 km vor, am Anfang vielleicht etwas hügeliger, sollte es ab Buxtehude zurück nach Harburg gehen, ist der zweiter Teil topfeben. Vielleicht fällt mir aber auch noch was anderes ein.  Der Landkreis ist ergiebig.....

Bitte um kurze Kommentare. 

Gruß

Det


ps: bei schlechtem Wetter bleibt man natürlich nicht zuhause, der Untersatz wird gewechselt. Die Schlammschlacht am letzten Sonntag war doch zu schön...


----------



## Kaiowana (6. Januar 2005)

Alan schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag!
> Wie wäre es mit einer kleinen Ausfahrt am kommenden Sonntag? ........
> Mir schwebt je nach Lust, Laune, Wind und Witterung eine Tour von rund 80 km vor, am Anfang vielleicht etwas hügeliger, sollte es ab Buxtehude zurück nach Harburg gehen, ist der zweiter Teil topfeben. Vielleicht fällt mir aber auch noch was anderes ein.  Der Landkreis ist ergiebig.....
> Bitte um kurze Kommentare.
> ...


Moin moin,
Lust hätte ich auf alle Fälle.   Vor allem weil es da ja auch hügelig    und bei weitem nicht so platt wie hier rund um Hasloh ist.  
Leider treibe ich mich aber bei der Cross-DM rum.

Grundsätzlich bin ich für solche Spielchen zu haben - je hügeliger umso besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smash (6. Januar 2005)

Moin Alan,

schau mal hier  ...

Vielleicht willst Du ja auch mitfahren?
Gruß, Smash


----------



## OBRADY (6. Januar 2005)

Moin...

Bin mit dem RR dabei.Natürlich je nach Wetter.Wie schon besprochen...

Froi mich
Anja


----------



## Buddy (6. Januar 2005)

Ich wollte am WE vllt auch in die HaBe, aber wenn dann "richtig" ins Gelände. Muss ja mein Bike mal Gassi führen, naja meine Kondition wird wohl wegen der langen Pause auch auf dem Nullpunkt sein, soll also gaaaaaanz gemütlich sein


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (6. Januar 2005)

ok, bei schönem (kein Regen) bin ich auch dabei,

Doris


----------



## Rabbit (6. Januar 2005)

In Ermangelung eines dieser schmalbereiften Herren(?)-Bikes  und auch wegen meiner derzeitigen Konditionsschwäche könnte ich mich für die *Gelände*radtour mit Buddy erwärmen 
Auf eine Schlammschlacht, wie sie am 2.1.2005 stattfand, kann ich aber verzichten 

Also, wenn's denn trocken ist gerne!


----------



## Alan (6. Januar 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Auf eine Schlammschlacht, wie sie am 2.1.2005 stattfand, kann ich aber verzichten



Die Schlammschlacht war aber seeehr witzig. Das unkontrollierte Berabrutschen... Herrlich. 

Sollte es am Sonntag schietig sein, würde ich auch eher in den Wald wollen. Momentan macht mir der Wind mehr Sorgen als ein gelegentlicher Schauer. Abwarten, was der Wetterbericht so sagt. 

D.

Termin steht auch im LMB


----------



## Lupi (6. Januar 2005)

Das Angebot lockt.Nur leider immer diese Terminüberschneidungen.
Aber die Rennradsaison geht ja erst noch los.

Und Harry , tausch doch einfach Dein Poison gegen etwas zarteres Schmalbereiftes um.Ich denke Meik wird Dich dabei bestimmt unterstützen, auch bei der Lenker Wahl.

Bis demnächst


----------



## Silvi (7. Januar 2005)

Also eigentlich dürfte sich mein Beitrag erübrigen, weil ohnehin schon die meisten wissen, was ich zum Rennrad-Düsen schreibe    ich tu's aber trotzdem, bätsch!!!

Und nun drücke ich meine Abneigung gegen Asphaltstrampeln auch noch positiv aus:  

Ich werde auf alle im Wald sein. 

Allen "Abtrünnigen" viel Spass....

Silvi


----------



## STEF1 (7. Januar 2005)

Wenn nicht zu windig, nicht zu regnerisch bin ich mit RR dabei.

STEFFI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bege (7. Januar 2005)

Tag auch!
Dies ist grad meine persönliche Premiere, das erste Mal, dass ich mich hier zu Wort melde! Also habt Nachsicht, wenn ich dabei noch Fehler mache. Wollte eigentlich nur mitteilen, dass ich Sonntag auch dabei sein werde. Egal, welcher Untergrund. Wobei mir die Straße doch lieber wäre. Das Gerutsche im Wald ist zwar ganz lustig, aber mittlerweile brauche ich schon nen Bagger, um den ganzen Sand aus meinem Keller zu holen. Außerdem, Alan, sind die Winde die Berge des Nordens!
Bis Sonntag,
Bege


----------



## eurasio (7. Januar 2005)

Moinsen,
wäre schön, wenn Ihr nem Neuhamburger mal die Harburger Berge zeigt---
will heißen, ich würde Sonntag gerne mitkommen...Wenn mir noch jemand sagen könnte, wann und wo gestartet wird, wäre das herzallerliebst.
Dann vielleicht bis Sonntag?!?
Gruß
Chris


----------



## Sanz (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo und willkommen in HH,

nach Deinem Bike zu urteilen wirst Du wohl kaum mit den Rennradlern los wollen. Alternativ kann ich Dir eine Offroad Tour am Samstag in den Harburger Bergen anbieten. Allerdings bin ich aufgrund der Wettervorhersage morgen früh schon um 10.00 Uhr unterwegs. Start ist Kärntner Hütte! Ich komme allerdings nur bei zusagen zur Hütte! Tempo mittel, technisch mittel und ohne große Pausen! Alle anderen sind natürlich auch herzlich willkommen!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## djinges (8. Januar 2005)

Wenn das Wetter stimmt, kann ich mich auch für eine Geländetour erwärmen.  Der Zustand der Trails ist allerdings katastrophal.  Einige Trails lasse ich mitlerweile aus, weil ich es dem Wald nicht mehr zumuten möchte.
Ich hoffe, dass es bald friert, der Boden mal wieder fest wird und es Schnee statt Regen gibt


----------



## Sanz (8. Januar 2005)

> Wenn das Wetter stimmt, kann ich mich auch für eine Geländetour erwärmen



Hi,
heißt das Du kommst am Samstag um 10.00 Uhr zur Kärntner Hütte   Das geht aus Deinem Satz nicht wirklich hervor! Wir, 4 Personen werden es zur Kärntner Hütte erst um 10.30 Uhr schaffen! Ich schau um 10.00 Uhr noch einmal ins Forum!  

Gruß
Andre


----------



## djinges (8. Januar 2005)

Ups... tschuldige - wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.  Ich habe hier alles nur überflogen und meinte daher Sonntag.
Nun bin ich gerade alleine unterwegs gewesen - die Trails sehen besser aus als ich das in Erinnerung hatte, erstaunlich gut um genau zu sein... da hat der Wind wohl alles trocken geweht  . 
Nach Wetteronline wird das Wetter mindestens genauso gut wie heute also würde ich morgen gerne noch eine Geländetour unternehmen - Isch abe nämlich gar kein Rennrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djinges (8. Januar 2005)

Jetzt mal Nägel mit Köpfen:
Ich würde zwischen 10:00 bis 11:30 in der Hasenbucht oder an der Kärthener Hütte losfahren und komme garantiert mit (auch bei schlecht Wetter),  wenn eine Toure diesen Randbedingungen entspricht.  
Wer möchte von wo, wann und wie lange fahren?


----------



## northpoint (8. Januar 2005)

Mein tiefster Respekt wer  sich bei diesem Wetter im hohen Norden    mit dem Rad vor die Tür wagt!?
Allerdings finde ich es ein wenig "too much" und ein bisserl gefährlich.Fliegt heutnachmittag allerhand durch die Luft....


----------



## Beppo (8. Januar 2005)

Moin Moin,
ich bin soeben von einer "Kombi-Tour" zurück. Am späten Vormittag per RR die Standardrunde Geesthacht - Tatenberger Scheuse und return. Wind von vorn ist i.o., Wind von hinten macht Vmax 65, Wind von der Seite macht einen Seitenversatz von 1Meter!! Das geht garnicht!! No way. Morgen werde ich nicht mit dem RR fahren  
Die Trails um Geesthacht sind teilweise zugeschüttet mit Astwerk und sonstigem Baumgedöns, aber was soll ich sagen? Alles fahrbar. Richtig ist auch, dass wirklich ´ne Menge durch die Luft fliegt...  
Aber wir haben ja alle Helme auf? Gell Morten?  
Also werde ich morgen mit dem MTB auftauchen und es auch artgerecht bewegen   

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Sanz (8. Januar 2005)

Hi,

bei super Bodenverhältnissen fand ich die Tour mit meinen 3 Mitstreiterinnen vom Team Harburger Gemsen echt klasse   Erste 1000 HM Tour in diesem Jahr! 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo alle miteinander,

wir waren heute mit dem MTB unterwegs, es war absolut klasse, alle Wege fahrbar, der Sturm setzte auch erst gegen späten Mittag ein.
Die Fahrräder blieben verschont und sauber, kein Putzen erforderlich.

Rennrad würde ich unter diesesn Umständen meiden.

Also, wann denn nun an der Kärntner Hütte?

10 Uhr wäre prima, würde aber max. nur 4 Stunden fahren wollen.

Bis denne
IGD


----------



## Silvi (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm!   Doris hat also ganz Recht, Start wäre dann um 10 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte. 

Grüzi an alle
Silvi


----------



## ouchylove (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

es war heute wirklich eine runde Sache ... der Boden war prima und der Sturm hat dem ganzen die besondere Note gegeben ... habt viel Spass morgen ... 

Bis dahin,
verena


----------



## djinges (8. Januar 2005)

Super dann bin ich morgen um 10:00 an der KH


----------



## Alan (8. Januar 2005)

Auch wenn sich der Wind ein wenig beruhigen soll, wird die RR-Ausfahrt morgen "abgeblasen". Es sind alle mir noch bekannten RR-Fahrer soweit verständigt, dass der Treffpunkt auf 10 Uhr und KH geändert wurde. Hoffe nur, ich hab alle erreicht...... 

Bis morgen dann

D.


----------



## eurasio (8. Januar 2005)

werde versuchen auch um 10 an der ominösen Hütte zu sein.
Falls ich's nicht packe, vielleicht zeigt mir ja später
mal jemand Euer Revier, das Jahr ist ja noch jung...
Bis dann
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thol (8. Januar 2005)

Dank "Erwin" *(verantwortliches Sturmtief)* :kotz:  werde ich schön hinterm warmen Ofen bleiben  .

       Allen Tapferen wünsche ich viel Spaß  und die Sturmhauben nicht vergessen!!! _- Die Äste fliegen zur Zeit verdammt tief   ._

   Gruß
      Olaf


----------



## OBRADY (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo Ihr...

Wartet nicht auf mich..ich werde später fahren...

Viel Spaß und vielleicht treffen wir uns ja noch irgendwo im Wald.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Januar 2005)

MoinMoin,  

Also hier in Bergedorf ist "ERWIN" mittlerweile schon durch,dürfte also Morgen windtechnisch weniger los sein als heute  !
(@Olaf,Kannst hinterm Ofen wieder vorkommen ) 
War heut mit Bike in der City(Beim Bikedealer meines Vertauens,CNC),war ganz scheun krass bei so ner steifen Brise durch die Häuserschluchten  !
Wat den Bayern die Berge ist uns Fischköppen der Wind(Ist doch interessanter da unberechenbarer  !)Dafür war der Rückweg entspannter,vor allen Dingen nach son lecker Fischbrötchen und´n Astra am Hafen in der Sonne!  
NeNe,1000 Uhr ist mir entschieden zu früh(@Silvi,Würmer gibts eh mehr als Vögel  !)
Da mach ich lieber etwas später   meine Hometrails unsicher! Die Tage werden ja nun wieder deutlich merkbar länger    !
Hoffe das bleibt trocken,Bodenverhältnisse sind hier auch   !
Nochn büschn Sonne  dann hol ich die Sonnencreme wieder raus bei den Temperaturen(Oder gar die kurze Hose  ??,wer weiss?)!

@all liebe Grüsse & happy Trails

Nilsi


----------



## djinges (8. Januar 2005)

@eurasio
HaBe gerade keine Karte gefunden - ist aber einfach:
Die Hütte ist ein kleines Restaurant auf der bewaldeten Seite der Cuxhavener Strasse (B73).  Es gibt dort einen grösseren geschotterten Parkplatz.  

Wenn Du mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln anreist, solltest Du in Neuwiedenthal aus der S3 aussteigen.  Von dort aus  fährst Du auf der B73 ca. 800 m Richtung Harburg bis Du auf der rechten Strassenseite den Parkplatz siehst (die Hütte liegt ganz am Waldrand... schon zwischen den ersten Bäumen).  
Falls Du mit dem Auto kommst, dann findest Du die Hütte ebenfalls auf der Cuxhavener-/Stader-/Buxtehuderstrasse (tausend Namen eine Strasse... B73) ca. 1500m nachdem Du die A7 auf der B73 unterquert hast auf der linken Seite - d.h. wenn Du aus Hamburg kommst ... sonst umgekehrt.


----------



## OBRADY (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo...

Grüße an alle die gestern nicht im Wald waren.Ihr habt was verpaßt.  

Beste Temperaturen ( und das im Januar ), super befahrbare Wege und Trails....einfach schöööööönnnn

Also allerbestes Bikewetter.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Rabbit (10. Januar 2005)

Leider habe ich erst Sonntagmorgen nochmal hier reingeschaut und daher die Terminverschiebung auf 10:00h halt zu spät mitbekommen.
Ich war gestern aber trotzdem auch im Wald. Allerdings zum Joggen um mal eine Bodenprobe zu nehmen 
Man glaubt es kaum, aber der Wind oder auch Erwin hat tatsächlich zu meiner Überraschung den Boden gut "abgetrocknet". Ich hatte mich anschließend geärgert, nicht das Bike genommen zu haben 

Und heute bei den Temperaturen kamen ja schon echte Frühlingsgefühle auf 

Bis bald, im Wald


----------



## Thol (10. Januar 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> ....zum Joggen...


    !!!


----------



## Lupi (10. Januar 2005)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo...
> 
> Grüße an alle die gestern nicht im Wald waren.Ihr habt was verpaßt.
> 
> ...




Danke für die Grüße, obwohl ich mir auch ein paar Sorgen mache um das kleine Rote, so ganz alleine zu Hause gelassen.Nicht das es irgendwann mal Fort fährt.





			
				Jogger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war gestern aber trotzdem auch im Wald. Allerdings zum Joggen




Gehst Du auch zum schwimmen oder beschränkst Du Dich auf Duathlon ?


----------



## madbull (10. Januar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> ...obwohl ich mir auch ein paar Sorgen mache um das kleine Rote, so ganz alleine zu Hause gelassen.Nicht das es irgendwann mal Fort fährt.






			
				Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Gehst Du auch zum schwimmen oder beschränkst Du Dich auf Duathlon ?


 



			
				Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt Zeit kommt Lad kommt Oltsschildsplint (= Kommt Zeit kommt Rad kommt Ortsschildsprint


  



DREI Brüller an einem Abend - du solltest dich für "Team America - Wiederhol DAS!" bewerben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (10. Januar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> DREI Brüller an einem Abend - du solltest dich für "Team America - Wiederhol DAS!" bewerben!


 DREI Brüller, DREI Fit****er, DREI mal KEINE Federung, DREI Gänge. 

 Passt doch alles!


----------



## madbull (11. Januar 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> DREI Brüller, DREI Fit****er, DREI mal KEINE Federung, DREI Gänge.
> 
> Passt doch alles!


Nicht ganz: EINE kaputte Sigma Diode, ZWEI Freiläufe, VIER verschiedene Bremsentypen, FÜNF funktionierende Laufräder...


----------



## *blacksheep* (11. Januar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ganz: EINE kaputte Sigma Diode, ZWEI Freiläufe, VIER verschiedene Bremsentypen, FÜNF funktionierende Laufräder...


 Und die VIERUNDZWANZIG Punkte nicht zu vergessen....


----------



## eurasio (11. Januar 2005)

Hi Djinges, danke für die Infos, bekomme diese Woche erst dsl, deswegen konnte ich am WE nicht mehr schauen..
Wäre nett wenn  Du mir beim nächsten Termin Bescheid sagst, werde aber sobald dsl am start ist, öfter im forum sein.
Gruß uns bis bald
Chris


----------



## djinges (11. Januar 2005)

Wenn die Wettervorhersage nicht zu furchteinflößend ausfällt, findet sich die nächste Tour bestimmt auch wieder rechtzeitig im last minute biking (kann ich eigentlich auch mal wieder machen).  Gut fände ich mal wieder die komplette Karlsteinrunde mit (Bonustrails in der Haake und Appenbüttel) zu fahren.
Derzeit machen die Strecken wirklich wieder Spass (sehr trocken und kein Wasser von oben).  
Heute war ich mit einer kleinen Handschaufel unterwegs und habe erstmal einen neuerdings querliegenden Baum in einen "Drop" umgewandelt.  Als CC-Tourer darf man schon etwas Respekt davor haben (und sollte sich vorher eine gute Linie überlegen  und den Lenker etwas anziehen um nicht mit dem großen Kettenblatt aufzusetzen).


----------

